# VLAN Tagging



## aquasonic (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss bei meiner Arbeit ein Testnetz realisieren (siehe Anhang). Die 3 Router sind Cisco 2500 Series. Ich habe 3 VLAN's, VLAN A, VLAN B und Default VLAN. Die PC's vom VLAN A (einer auf der linken Seite und einer auf der rechten Seite) sollten mit einander kommunizieren können, jedoch nicht mit denen aus VLAN B und vom Default VLAN.

Ich habe das nun einmal so aufgebaut, zur Zeit kann jeder PC mit jedem kommuniziere, was nicht gut ist so. Ich sollte das VLAN taggen (meine Router unterstützen IEEE 802.1Q nicht). 

Wie kann ich das lösen Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, bin langsam am verzweifeln? Ist es evt. nützlich wenn ich ein Firmware Upgrade auf den Routern mache, also unterstützen sie dann das VLAN Tagging?

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Cheese (17. Dezember 2004)

kurze Frage, was hältst du davon, wenn du die Netze in verschiedene IP-Bereiche teilst? Dann können die PC aus LAN A ned mehr auf die Rechner in LAN B zugreifen und umgekehrt.. Oder versteh ich da nun was falsch?


----------



## aquasonic (17. Dezember 2004)

Die sind in verschiedenen IP-Netzen, aber da das ganze geroutet wird spielt das hier keine Rolle


----------



## FrankO (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
kenn die Routerserie leider nicht genau, unterstützen die Router auch keinen ISL-Trunk? 
(Cisco spez. 802.1q)


----------



## aquasonic (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke dass unterstützt er 

Edit: hmm bin mir wirklich nicht sicher ob dies geht, da der Router meines Wissens nach kein FastEthernet unterstützt und der 3Com Switch 1100, mit welchem ich arbeite, die Ports nicht als "ISL-Trunk" definieren kann (oder ich hätte es zumindest nicht gefunden).


----------



## phred (20. Dezember 2004)

Welche IOS Version ist denn auf den Routern drauf?

 Wenns auch mit einem Upgrade nichts wird mit VLANs könntest du auf den Routern ACLs konfigurieren damit die Rechner aus VLAN A nicht mit dem Rest kommunizieren können.


----------



## aquasonic (20. Dezember 2004)

Hm ich habe noch einmal mit meinem "Ausbilder" gesprochen, und der meinte das sei gar nicht möglich...Das mache man NIE ein VLAN routen...Ich weiss zwar nicht genau ob das wirklich stimmt, aber ich weiss nun das es mit den Routern die ich verwende nicht geht   

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Hilfe  Ich werde mir dieses Thread merken und beim nächsten "Versuch" darauf zurückgreifen


----------

